# تعلم برنامج autocad civil 3d 2011



## ASHIK (22 يونيو 2010)

الاخوة الكرام
اقدم لكم اليوم كتاب تعليم AutoCad Civil 3D 2011 
ارجو ان تستفيدو منه 
الامثلة والملفات موجودة داخل ملف help في البرنامج
لا تنسونا من الدعاء
الرابط للكتاب

http://www.4shared.com/document/IAfseTrm/Civil_3D_2011_Tutorials.html


----------



## africano800 (22 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## النسر الجارح1 (22 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (22 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس رحم (6 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## منتصر عوض (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووور اخي


----------



## فارس حسن (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بورت


----------



## فارس حسن (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بوركت يا اخي.........


----------



## talan77 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saalaam (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جعله الله من أعمالك التي تسرك يوم تلقاه


----------



## حيدر كاضم (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## علي فهيد (22 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا باشا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## dr.usama (22 فبراير 2011)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (22 فبراير 2011)

شــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ على المجهود ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## تولين (22 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## حسام بوشكش (23 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bayejja (26 مارس 2011)

جعله الله من أعمالك التي تسرك يوم تلقاه
bonne continuitee


----------



## emad poqtor (28 مارس 2011)

الله يعوض تعبكم ومجهودكم الكريم


----------



## shams elhayah (28 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (28 أبريل 2011)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## عمر علي 86 (28 أبريل 2011)

يعطيك ربي العافية


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (28 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abosadeer (20 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## shebsawe (21 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ااحمد حشاد (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elfaki (22 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً أخى الكريم.


----------



## كبل (22 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## منسف سلطي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا كثيرا على الافاددة الرائعة


----------



## حسن سيد 0 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## لهون لهونى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله بالف خير


----------



## hosh123 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ملكة الدلع (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن لو سمحتوا بدي برنامج الاتوكاد


----------



## eng_882 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي


----------



## يـــارب (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## hawkar87 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا يا اخي العزيز........


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## the_wise80 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

اللينك مش شغال من فضلك


----------



## hobaaa_loveee (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م قاسم محمد (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير عنا وجعله في ميزان حساناتك
اخي الكريم هذا الرابط للتمارين فقط


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (1 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENG_BALLA (1 نوفمبر 2011)

الحمد لله الذي علمنا ما لم نعلم وفضلنا علي كثير من خلقه وهدانا الي الاسلام


----------



## علي سليم متولي (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مششششششششششششكور


----------



## engwah (15 يوليو 2013)

مشكورررررر

ماقصرت


----------



## hamdy khedawy (23 يوليو 2013)

مشكور اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------

